# 4Chan was hacked - you might be infected!



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - 

"*IMPORTANT:* The DDoS attack was caused by a trojan some 4chan users downloaded. If you've downloaded ANY FILES linked on 4chan, you may have been infected with a virus. Immediately download this tool to remove the trojan [Note: Some virus scanners might detect it as a false positive]: Otherwise, all users are encouraged to run a full system scan to ensure their system is clean. "

I'm a major 4chan fan so I'm used to go there everyday and checking out /b/. I just wanted to warn everyone that they could infected since you might have even gone there by accident by a simple Google search or an image redirect.


Apparently this virus took down /b/ and /r9k/.

PS.
Do NOT view any of the boards as there's explicit material that's not suitable for minors and sometimes even adults for that matter! - I'm not advertising nor encouraging the acts the occur/occurred on 4chan, I'm just simply warning the fellow Anon out there.


Thanks. :grin:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just ran the test - It appeared to run fine and not install anything - also you don't need to install it. I scanned with NOD32, no viruses.

I tested negative for the virus!


----------

